# Hello



## Veinot (Dec 9, 2017)

Just signed up because I have been thinking about learning how to sail now that I live on an Island. I like kayaking, fishing, and swimming and would like to go on an adventure some day. Not sure if this will amount to anything but I have been reading lots of posts from this site. 
Would like something that can motor but still be good to learn to sail with, small enough to trailer and fish from in rivers. Looked at a few under 10k like an O'day I think and some other small 20 footers. Someday I think I would like to end it off with a Contessa 26 but who knows.
Cheers


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Where are you . . .


----------



## Norahsark1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Veinot (Dec 9, 2017)

Living in PEI Now, Charlottetown specifically; originally from Nova Scotia. Since there are lots of beaches here and I am close to my cousins in Oromocto I got thinking that a small trailer able motor sailor boat I could learn and explore the coast with might be a good idea. Well, small is a very subjective term we are a family of 4 (me included). The kids and wife were thinking something we can play with and learn on and swim from. Maybe beach on the sand and have a camp/cook out. I would like to be able to take it to NS or NB with a little outboard for fishing trips on the river or coast where it would be me and 1 or 2 other adults.
Not too sure if anything really fits that but I thought some 16 to 22 footers might do the trick.
I think the Contessa is more of a dream; I don't think it can be launched from a trailer and I think it is too wide to be towed without an oversize permit. So unless I become rich and can afford year long storage and slip fees or buy ocean front and build my own I doubt that idea will become reality.
Not too sure what to ask about boats either, I know holes are bad but I do not know what shapes are good for what waters yet. I am sure though I will have plenty of time to think about that while I am floating in the harbour waiting to be picked up after an inevitable accident lol.


----------



## Norahsark1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Where on P.E.I. are you living? I lived on the island for a couple of years when I was younger. (Long time ago.)
Also:
I have had a couple of 22 ft trailer sailers, a Chrysler 22 (swing keel) and an Edel 22.
They were both roomy for their size, the Edel was by far the better sailing boat but the Chrysler was larger and much easier to trailer launch and retrieve.
By the way, re Contessa 26, I know them well. Not too wide to trailer but they draw 3.5 ft. which is quite a lot for launching from a trailer more than once a year. GREAT BOATS though. Small for a 26 ft. but a "go anywhere" boat.
Whatever you get have fun with it!!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!

Whichever boat that you buy first, you will learn a LOT. That will help you figure out what you want when you decide to buy your second boat.

Or you could sail on other people's boats, and figure out what you want before you buy any boat, but the boats that people will take you out on will probably be bigger than 20 feet. The only other alternative that I can think of is taking lessons...


----------



## Veinot (Dec 9, 2017)

Right in Charlottetown in the old Hillsborough community. They all got amalgamated in 1995 or 1996. I saw a youtube video of some guys trailer launching a 4' draft 30' sail boat it was something, not something I would want to do alot.
There is a San Juan 22 or 23 with trailer for 4500 here that looks like it would fit. If it is still around in the spring I might go for it.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Your plan sounds good to me. I understand sailing on the Northumberland Straight in the summer is just fantastic.

A couple of different ideas to kick start your research. If you want to beach camp, I think flat bottom, or relatively flat bottom boats beach better than keel boats. This could mean swing keel boats, centre board boats, bilge keel boats or catamarans. Tide might be a bit of a challenge in your area, but I am sure its something you can figure out and get used to.

Some ideas on accommodations, you can either beach the boat and sleep on the boat, or you can beach the boat, pitch a tent and sleep in the tent. Even small sailboats can carry a lot of camping gear, I would compare it to car camping with a good sized station wagon, SUV, Van or truck. We do a hybrid version of the two. We beach and always look for somewhere to pitch our tent (or tents), however, if we can not find a suitable place to pitch the tent, usually in marinas and or urban areas, we can stay on the boat. We find even most marinas will have a patch of grass in a nice area where they will let us pitch a tent for the night. For staying on the boat we have a canvas camper top that folds down for sailing, but provides adequate room to sleep.


----------



## Veinot (Dec 9, 2017)

I think sailing on others boats is behind me, I cannot take 3 or 4 weeks off work and leave my wife and kids to be crew on a ship; unless you meant a day trip with a friend, that could be a possibility. Sailing lessons I think are a must, I am not 10 feet tall and invincible anymore, better learn something before putting my family in a potentially dangerous situation. I do have some experience with Canoes and Kayaks and took some boat safety back when I was a lifeguard, so hopefully I will pick it up fairly quickly.
I like the idea of sleeping in a tent on the beach, but the wife thinks sleeping on a beached boat is better. We have different upbringings though around camping. My camping was small tent or bivy on the ground with good sleeping kit; hers was pop-up tent trail or a car loaded with everything from the house lol. The one thing I think I will need, with young children, is a mini head; I think I would rather a mini head over bunks. Pulling over to pee every 45 min is annoying enough on car trips let alone a boat; and I am pretty sure noses will be in the air if I bring out a bucket lol.
The bilge keel was my first thought but I don't see many around; I did find some cool plans for building what looked like a pretty seaworthy bilge keel called a Haka and another called a Lion 800 but I got no place to build one. I don't have a huge lot and building a big enough garage would cost me enough to buy a good size boat so I don't think building is a good idea. I know a Contessa isn't a swing keel or a shoal draft, it is kind of the exception to what I have been looking at. I guess I just think it is a pretty boat....


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

This San Juan 22:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-sailboat/ch...le/1286501849?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

It certainly looks like it could be an option. I see its been rebuilt, which could be a good thing if he did a good job on it.

Not many used sailboat listings in PEI, I would say don't be afraid to look out of province. Quebec and Maine both likely have a bit of variety.


----------



## Veinot (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah, thats the San Juan I was referring too.
I have been looking mostly in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia, they seem to have some good offers, and I have family in both provinces to help with logistics if something goes fowl. I suppose Que'bec and Main are not too far away and I have Family on the way to and from both places so if I got into trouble help, or a place to stop and rest, isn't too far away either.


----------

